# Bonding a bossy male and a shy female



## nat.buns&birds (Sep 19, 2014)

Hi guys,

We have a very bossy and confident cockatiel male called Captain Jack who is 1 year old. He has never had his wings clipped and flies around our living room. He is only bonded to me, a woman, and will not let anyone else touch him. We figured he is so bossy and 'top birdish' because he has free flight and can do whatever he wants.

My partner wanted to get a female cockatiel so that he could have one bond with him. We got a lovely cinnamon female called Piper and got her wings clipped so she would be easier to tame. We have had her for about 5 months and because my partner works, and hasn't spent as much with her as I did with Captain jack, she is still very shy and fearful. She is often hunched up, quivering.

Captain Jack LOVES piper, and trots around her wolf whistling and singing his little tunes. She nips him if he gets too close but enjoys his company. They have separate cages next to each other, but we let them out in the living room together. Captain Jack is VERY protective of Piper, and will try to attack us if we try to get her to step up.

SO... My question is, we don't want bird babies, but want them to have each others company, should we put them in one big cage? What do we do about Captain jack being so protective of piper? Should we clip his wings too or will he hate us forever and go into birdy depression? Should we wait until piper is fully tame before we house them together?

Thanks for any advice!


----------



## SilverSage (Oct 19, 2014)

I very much suggest housing them separate until she is fully tame. Also, under no circumstances should a pet bird be allowed to attack you, bonded or not. If he attacks you put him away immediately. If he flies away from you so that you cannot, clip him with the longest clip possible while still being able to catch him. I am a huge believer in letting birds fly, but only well behaved birds are safe to do so. I have had many pets who were bonded pairs, and none were permitted to attack me. I also share my home with many flighted birds, and they are not allowed to attack either. Flight does not create an attitude problem, but it can enhance an existing one. If he attacks you, put him away. Right away, no second chances. If he is keeping you from getting her to step up that is doing her harm as well, since she needs taming in order to be happy living with people.


----------



## nat.buns&birds (Sep 19, 2014)

Thanks for the advice! I think I need to be much more strict with Captain Jack. We did get his wings clipped the other day, which did clip away his pride which is sad to see, but I hope now we can fix his attitude by being able to put him away when he attacks us.


----------

